# Minolta Power Question



## Matt Friedman (Sep 7, 2017)

I am a pretty experienced Minolta film camera user. I've had three X700s (I still have two of them), a SR-T 202 (I still have it), a SR-T SC II, and an XG-M.

I just picked up an XE-7 at an estate sale, and I can't seem to get it to work. I'm stumped.

The problem seems to be that it is not drawing power from the battery compartment. I have two new Energizer LR44 button cells correctly installed in the battery compartment. The compartment itself looks clean. But when I turn the power switch on, the light meter doesn't function, and the mirror doesn't drop when press the trigger. What is particularly telling is that the battery check light doesn't go on when I press the battery check button. So it doesn't seem that there is any power getting from the fresh batteries into the camera.

I'm stumped. Does anyone have a clue what the problem is, and whether it is fixable? Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm not familiar with Minolta so someone else may be able to help, but checking the contacts for corrosion comes to mind. 

I do have one auto film camera (most of what I have is vintage or all mechanical cameras that only use a battery for the meter) and the last time I put batteries in it just sat there and went - what? Tried new batteries and, nothing. If the electronics go out, it's beyond my ability to fix.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 7, 2017)

Hmm, possible that the power switch is broken ... I have not tried to tackle many of these new fangled ELECTRONIC cameras, but from what I have have seen ... not so easy to fix, or figure out what is electronically broken.


----------



## Matt Friedman (Sep 8, 2017)

vintagesnaps: The contacts look clean. I'll give them a cleaning today, just to be sure.

dxqcanada: I don't think it's the power switch. The XE-7 has a battery test switch/light that you can use even when the power switch is set to off, so it's earlier in the signal path. But it doesn't light up, even with fresh batteries. My guess is that it's either the battery compartment and contacts, or the connection between the battery compartment and the power circuit. I was hoping that it would just be a common, easily sorted quirk of the XE-7. If I can't sort it out myself, I'll either sell or use the XE-7 for parts.

And, in principal, I also prefer fully mechanical cameras (with TTL metering). I have an SR-T 202 and a Pentax Spotmatic 2 that I use often (the Pentax was my dad's, and I've been using it for 40 years!).

On the other hand, I appreciate the aperture-priority functionality, light weight, and size of my X700s when I'm working on an outside project. Carrying the Pentax around gets tiring after a few hours! 

And dxqcanada... We have the same cat!


----------



## timor (Sep 8, 2017)

Pentax Program has also aperture priority mode and is smaller and lighter, than Minolta-X bodies.


----------



## Matt Friedman (Sep 8, 2017)

timor said:


> Pentax Program has also aperture priority mode and is smaller and lighter, than Minolta-X bodies.



Very true. But I have cases full of Minolta glass. I do have one, largely indifferent, Pentax K-Mount 28-80 zoom, though. (It was from an old Ricoh KR-5.) And I do love the SP2. (And I have a bunch of Adaptall Tamrons... hmm...)

So if I was looking for a Pentax equivalent to the XE-7 or XD-11, what would you recommend?


----------



## pendennis (Sep 8, 2017)

You may have a bad ground in the battery compartment cap.  I bought a Pentax Super Program, and it wouldn't fire up with fresh batteries.  I had already cleaned the body contacts with a fiberglass brush and air cleaned to insure no residue.  Still no power.  I took the battery compartment cover, and cleaned it thoroughly with a Scotch Brite pad, and that did the trick.  Camera works like a charm.

On DC power, the ground is more important than the hot leads.


----------



## pendennis (Sep 8, 2017)

Matt Friedman said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Pentax Program has also aperture priority mode and is smaller and lighter, than Minolta-X bodies.
> ...


I'm a fan of the Super Program and Program Plus models.  They're program cameras with manual override.  I've talked to a few folks who are fans of the ME Super.  Don't think you would go wrong with any of those.


----------



## Matt Friedman (Sep 8, 2017)

pendennis said:


> You may have a bad ground in the battery compartment cap...


Interesting. What did you use with the Scotch Brite pad, soap and water? I gave it a one over with vinegar (which has worked for me in the past), but I will try this. Thanks.


----------



## timor (Sep 8, 2017)

Matt Friedman said:


> So if I was looking for a Pentax equivalent to the XE-7 or XD-11, what would you recommend?


Weight wise ?


----------



## pendennis (Sep 8, 2017)

Matt Friedman said:


> pendennis said:
> 
> 
> > You may have a bad ground in the battery compartment cap...
> ...


I just used the pad dry.  I also used it to scrub the threads, and gave a couple of swipes to the female threads in the body.  I didn't notice any real abrasion, but the Scotch Brite does get rid of the surface dirt.  The chrome plating is evidently pretty hard finished.


----------



## Matt Friedman (Sep 8, 2017)

... And we have a winner! It is the ground in the battery compartment cap. I tried the cap from one of my X700s, and it works perfectly. So what I will do now is Scotch Brite the XE-7 cap, and see if that works. And if not, I'll look around for a replacement. Thanks!


----------



## timor (Sep 8, 2017)

Great ! I have a bunch of Minoltas to, good to know something like that about them. 
Thanks guys !


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 8, 2017)

Elektrotanya for electronics experts


----------



## Matt Friedman (Sep 8, 2017)

Wow. That's useful. Thanks. And thanks for everything!


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 8, 2017)

My cat found the link




Lucky by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## Matt Friedman (Sep 8, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> My cat found the linkLucky by Dennis, on Flickr


I think Dora and Lucky would be good friends...


----------

